# Research Project!



## stephxanie (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey  everyone! I'm completely new to this site but was hoping you could help  me out!  I am currently designing a research project for my schools  honor exhibition forum. Mainly I will be discussing the downfall of film  photography as society heads in to the digital age.  With a rise in  technology, more and more schools are starting their students off with  digital photography.

Now I need a little information from you! (for those who are willing to participate!)

-Please only perform this survey if you have taken a formal photography class.

1.) Were you taught digital or film photography first?
2.) Personally, which do you prefer? (please pick one)
3.)  Do you believe that a student can learn darkroom techniques in Adobe  Photoshop (such as burn, dodge, crop, etc.) instead of the traditional  darkroom method and still have the same understanding of exactly what  those tools do? Why?
4.) Is teaching film photography (along with darkroom) worth the cost?
and lastly...
5.) What do you think students will lose if classrooms were to switch solely to digital camera use?


----------



## Forkie (Mar 23, 2011)

1) Depends what you mean by first, exactly.  The first cameras I ever used were film in the 80s and 90s, but they were just the old point and shoot cameras that you got developed at the supermarket.  But once I got interested in photography properly, I went straight for digital.

2) Digital.  I have no real interest in the developing process of film.

3) Probably not, I imagine the two processes are barely related, practically speaking.

4) If you want to learn film, then yes, of course.

5) Best left answered by a film photographer.  I don't know what I've lost, as I've never shot with a film SLR before.


----------



## SJGordon (Mar 23, 2011)

1) Film

2) Both have their place.  I like both equally, but shoot more digital images because of the simplicity of editing the images and the immediate results.

3) Again a yes/no answer.  Yes they can learn what those tools do in Photoshop or other digital photo editing software, but they will not fully understand how it relates to the film side.  If the photographer shoots nothing but digital, and has zero intention of shooting film and/or developing film then there really is no reason to learn how it works fully in that media.

4) Yes,* if* there is a big enough demand for it.  To offer what is an expensive class, for no interest, doesn't make since in todays education.  

5) They will lose the discipline of slowing down and making a photo.  They will lose the advantage of thinking and planning about having to take a good shot the first time the shutter is pressed, and not hoping there is a good one in the 15 shots taken in a 3 second time frame.   Digital has really brought about an attitude of "spray and pray" when it comes to photography because of the ease of digital.  I've noticed that there is a *lot* more taking a burst of 8-12 shots hoping to capture the "moment" instead of knowing when to squeeze off a couple of well timed shots.  When you have to make a limited number of shots count, you tend to slow down and come away with a higher percentage of keepers.


----------



## alus92 (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Digitally first, then introduced myself into film.
2. I prefer digital photography, because there's instant gratification and much room for different styles of editing on Photoshop, but there's always a place in my heart for film.
3. Although the two techniques have the same "tools" and effects, for the most part, the two forms of photography are very different experiences, but, concerning understanding tools and their functions, one can learn those purposes in Photoshop.
4. If you're interested in trying out film, and reflecting back on a quickly disappearing process, then yes, it's worth it.
5. Students will probably lose the hands-on effect of film, where all your work shows in the final product. Classrooms are already starting to rid of their darkrooms. In agreement with SJGordon, the students will be at loss for actually creating their image through a disciplined technique.


----------

